# RNS-315 bluetooth microphone issue, help



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I need some assistance with microphone hookup with RNS-315.
Car is 2010 CC that came with 9w3 module and RCD-510 which does not support A2DP but I switched out the RCD-510 for RNS-315.

I just enabled RNS-315 internal Bluetooth via VCDS and if I have the BT module plugged in under the seat (9w3) the internal radio bluetooth is not working but only the 9w3 bluetooth is visible.
If I unplug the module under the seat I can see the bluetooth and connect to it, stream music and all the fun stuff, but the microphone does not work, even though I have the OEM microphone installed that worked with 9w3.
Any help with what I can do or how to hookup to the current factory microphone?

Thanks guys.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not sure if i understand your post correctly but if i had to retrofit RNS-315 into my car i would disconnect BT module completely.

You see RNS-315 is "one package" everything is build in including BT module.

I think your problems is incorrect microphone wiring.

with Rcd-510+9w3BT microphone is connected to the BT module.

With RNS-315 microphone is *directly* connected to the radio.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am not sure if i understand your post correctly but if i had to retrofit RNS-315 into my car i would disconnect BT module completely.
> 
> You see RNS-315 is "one package" everything is build in including BT module.
> 
> ...


I am not next to my "VW" computer right now but i can look up pins assignments for you.
Then you will need to build "by pass" cable


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Exactly. I unplugged the 9w3 unit and want to have microphone working. I hope I don't have to do wiring to the headliner for mic. I'm comfortable with wiring from head unit to under the seat where the module used to be. 

Please send me the pin numbers when you get that info. It would really be appreciated.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

milan187 said:


> Exactly. I unplugged the 9w3 unit and want to have microphone working. I hope I don't have to do wiring to the headliner for mic. I'm comfortable with wiring from head unit to under the seat where the module used to be.
> 
> Please send me the pin numbers when you get that info. It would really be appreciated.


I hope you get it working! Good luck!


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

You need this.
http://www.mfd3.com/sale/accessories/voice-command-wiring-harness/


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

MK6JSW said:


> You need this.
> http://www.mfd3.com/sale/accessories/voice-command-wiring-harness/



This is awesome thank you for giving me this link.
As far as I understand all I need to do it wire PIN 11 and 12 from BT harness directly to PIN 1 and 7 on the RNS-315 since I no longer will have a 9w3 module plugged in. Is my assumption correct?

I can buy the harness but its just VW repair wire which I already have anyway...and this way I can do it right away...


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

jbg7474 said:


> I hope you get it working! Good luck!


It was because of you I checked the RNS-315 for integrated Bluetooth so thank you man.
I've had the unit for 2+ years and just assumed it didn't have it.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

milan187 said:


> This is awesome thank you for giving me this link.
> As far as I understand all I need to do it wire PIN 11 and 12 from BT harness directly to PIN 1 and 7 on the RNS-315 since I no longer will have a 9w3 module plugged in. Is my assumption correct?
> 
> I can buy the harness but its just VW repair wire which I already have anyway...and this way I can do it right away...


No, it's a shielded wire and the shield has pins also. You can't use regular wire to reroute it. I've tried and it didn't work.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

MK6JSW said:


> No, it's a shielded wire and the shield has pins also. You can't use regular wire to reroute it. I've tried and it didn't work.


Thanks, I have wires ran for BT stereo already (was going to get 9w7 before I found out about internal BT of RNS-315), I'll try it anyway today and if does not work order the harness.
You have been great help.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Thanks, I have wires ran for BT stereo already (was going to get 9w7 before I found out about internal BT of RNS-315), I'll try it anyway today and if does not work order the harness.
> You have been great help.


Those wires are for the speakers not the mic.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

MK6JSW said:


> Those wires are for the speakers not the mic.


You mind explaining what the difference is (I am an electronic engineer), and as far as I know a wire is a wire, even the wire going from the Mic from headliner to the BT module is just a basic copper wire like all the rest (as far I see).
If there is a technical reason why a positive and negative wire from MIC to the head unit will not work please let me know (could be something I don't know). A far as the PINs go I have VW repair wire and those pins that will click into sockets. If I need to buy the harness I will, but $45 is a bit steep for some wire (I bought footwell lights and wiring for $20 bucks, OEM too), also I'm assuming shipping will not be free to Canada.

Again I don't understand technically why it would not work the way I am thinking, plus the harness has 2 wires extra that I don't need since I no longer have a BT module under the seat (Mic Out Wires).
From image below, 2 bold pins is all I should need?..




screenshot on pc


1. Multi-pin connector 1, 8-pin, for loudspeaker outputs
1 – Rear right loudspeaker, positive
2 – Front right loudspeaker, positive
3 – Front left loudspeaker, positive
4 – Rear left loudspeaker, positive
5 – Rear right loudspeaker, negative
6 – Front right loudspeaker, negative
7 – Front left loudspeaker, negative
8 – Rear left loudspeaker, negative

2. Multi-pin connector 2, 8-pin, for voltage supply lines and CAN bus
9 – CAN bus, high
10 – CAN bus, low
11 – Display voltage supply, positive
12 – Voltage supply, negative, terminal 31
13 – Display HV CAN bus low
14 – Display HV CAN bus high
15 – Voltage supply, positive, terminal 30
16 – Anti-theft coding control signal, SAFE, positive

3. Multi-pin connector 3, 12-pin, for telephone and microphone signals
*1 – Microphone input, negative*
2 – AUX output, audio, right
3 – AUX output, common signal earth
4 – Microphone output, negative
5 – Telephone audio input signal left, negative
6 – Telephone audio input signal right, negative
*7 – Microphone input, positive*
8 – AUX output, audio, left
9 – Microphone output, positive
10 – Telephone mute (mute switch for radio)
11 – Telephone audio input signal left, positive
12 – Telephone audio input signal right, positive

4. Multi-pin connector 4, 12-pin, for CD changer control and CD audio input signals
1 – AUX signal input, left
2 – AUX signal earth
3 – CD changer, audio signal earth
4 – CD changer, voltage supply, positive, terminal 30, contact continuous load greater than 1 A, temporary peak load 5 A
5 – Not assigned
6 – CD changer, DATA OUT
7 – AUX signal input, right
8 – CD changer, left audio channel, CD/L
9 – CD changer, right audio channel, CD/R
10 – CD changer, control line, switched positive
11 – CD changer, DATA IN
12 – CD changer, CLOCK (internal check protocol for data flow monitoring)


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

milan187 said:


> You mind explaining what the difference is (I am an electronic engineer), and as far as I know a wire is a wire, even the wire going from the Mic from headliner to the BT module is just a basic copper wire like all the rest (as far I see).
> If there is a technical reason why a positive and negative wire from MIC to the head unit will not work please let me know (could be something I don't know). A far as the PINs go I have VW repair wire and those pins that will click into sockets. If I need to buy the harness I will, but $45 is a bit steep for some wire (I bought footwell lights and wiring for $20 bucks, OEM too), also I'm assuming shipping will not be free to Canada.
> 
> Again I don't understand technically why it would not work the way I am thinking, plus the harness has 2 wires extra that I don't need since I no longer have a BT module under the seat (Mic Out Wires).
> ...


I can't tell you why it doesn't work, but it doesn't. I tried it myself before breaking down and buying the harness. I have the repair wire too and it didn't work. You can probably go to some type of electronics or data store and pick up a few feet of shielded wire and make it yourself. I have a cut up harness in my garage with the mic wire running to it. It's a single shielded wire with a connector on the shielding going into the negative and a connector on the copper going to the positive. The entire thing is covered in rubber and I'm assuming that it's an insulator since wire with current flowing through it produces a magnetic field.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

MK6JSW said:


> I can't tell you why it doesn't work, but it doesn't. I tried it myself before breaking down and buying the harness. I have the repair wire too and it didn't work. You can probably go to some type of electronics or data store and pick up a few feet of shielded wire and make it yourself. I have a cut up harness in my garage with the mic wire running to it. It's a single shielded wire with a connector on the shielding going into the negative and a connector on the copper going to the positive. The entire thing is covered in rubber and I'm assuming that it's an insulator since wire with current flowing through it produces a magnetic field.


Shielding could make sense to improve the quality, what does not make sense to me though is that it does not look like the mic wire going to the BT module is shielded at all.
You might be right and there is something else going on here, guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Shielding could make sense to improve the quality, what does not make sense to me though is that it does not look like the mic wire going to the BT module is shielded at all.
> You might be right and there is something else going on here, guess I will find out soon enough.


Send me a message with your email and I'll send you a picture of the wire.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I tried just using basic wires to connect the MIC and IT WORKED 

Here is what I did:

Keep in mind BT module under the seat is removed from the car I just used the harness that was plugged into the BT module to wire the microphone from there to RNS-315

RNS-315 PIN 1 to BT Module PIN 12
RNS-315 PIN 7 to BT Module PIN 11

Tried it and it works great.
On the RNS side I used vw repair wire just to get the clip clicked into harness. On the BT module side I just used a couple of needles to make PINs and plug into the harness (see my image below).



upload a gif


gif hosting


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## mikereidjr (May 9, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I have the same issue and was curious if anyone could share their pictures, because they are not loading.


----------



## 12PassatSEL (12 mo ago)

Hi! I have this same issue, I didn´t understand what you did exactly, would you mind explaining it to me? TIA


----------

